
How I hacked my way to TechCrunch coverage and why I think it worked - leandrothomas
https://www.indiehackers.com/@Leandro/how-i-hacked-my-way-to-techcrunch-coverage-and-why-i-think-it-worked-c99a1428b7
======
melaniejmathias
Great write up, going to try this for me next PR approach.

------
bentleythomas
Very interesting article. Back in the day, most research was done in libraries
and business centres. Must be really exilerating to have feedback in such a
short space of time.

------
masonic
How _handy_ it is that _three_ people just happened to create accounts to
upvote and praise this right after it was submitted.

~~~
grzm
If you see something that looks like abuse, let the mods know via the Contact
link in the footer.

